# Need help please!!! Ram air hood



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

i am currently think about buy a Ram Air hood for my 04 gto.
Here's the picture of the hood
Ram Air Hood

But my only concern is that it looks like the duct work runs straight to the air box, but will i have to take the lid off or buy a new box?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's not actually a ram air kit, it's a "RAMAIR *STYLE *HOOD". It has no way to connect to the air box without fabrication.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Rukee is correct. A ram air hood would need to be inclosed with the air filter and close to the TB. It will get color air in the engine bay but for free you can just remove the plugs that are all ready in the hood scoops


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I would just get a Banshee (sp) hood instead. They look a lot better and have functional heat extractors. check them out on PFYC - PartsForYourCar.com - Performance Parts and Accessories for Your Late Model Vehicle


----------



## mkdgto (Feb 10, 2009)

*crash damage fix*

I used a Carbon By Design hood instead of a stock steel hood for the same money. It looked exquisite until it was put on my car.
Although the car has just been extensively rebuilt in the front end, I’m thinking the problem lies with the aftermarket hood.
1. The hood is bowed up under the drivers side strut and almost touching the headlight on that side.
2. Both corners are low above the headlight yet there is a large gap between the nose and hood. If it was the body shops work it seems the gap around the head lights and bumper interface would be weird, but they are fine. It could not account for 3/4" gap, right???


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

your CBD hood is the problem. a lot of those CF hoods are a very poor fit but they sell them hoping that people will say "good enough" and just mount them on their cars anyway.

I have bought many CF parts for my car, but I finally gave up trying after every single one of them had fitment issues. none of the parts fit perfect.

Back to the OP's original question: if you are going for any type of Ram Air hood, you are going to have an open air filter matching up with the hood. that's what make Ram Air, Ram Air. the air is getting "rammed" into the filter and intake

I have the Banshee and I love it, although I got rid of the air intake feature because I didn't like the way it looked on the car.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

being a builder of carbon fiber boats and parts for myself I see alot of companies that hop on the cf bandwagon and try to make parts for cheap- the amount of money needed to invest in a proper tool to make production parts is HUGH- most companies just make a mold off of an oem hood( or whatever other part they are trying to sell) out of choppergun polyester fiberglass which has a tendency to twist and shrink- production molds need to be stabilized or the finished parts come out poorly- i just went on their website ( carbon by design) and it looks like you got a fiberglass hood with 1 layer of carbon on it- all carbon parts are EXTREMELY expensive to make and I have yet to see a production hood that is nice and cost friendly


----------



## mkdgto (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for the feedback!
in fairness to CBD some of the problems shown in my previous post were absolutely not their fault. after spending some time tweaking on the latch and bumpstops, i was able to get it looking good across the nose. the body shop spent all of 5 minutes installing. also, to date, i have not asked for any warranty service (I.E. replacement).
two outstanding issues:
1. the drivers side hump that doesn't line-up with the fender. no change with strut removed or shims between the hinge and hood (rear mounting bolt)
2. this sucker really flaps in the breeze!!! anyone have a preferred supplier for 20 hood latches?

gets me thinking of the corvette ZR1. the great GM can make a world beating vehicle with thousands of parts for $100,000!!! it's hood is carbon inside and out. it is a work of art that has won plastics industry awards. do you think the hood comes in at 1/100th of the cost? i think not.
(starting rant) 
the ZR1 is American greatness (apologies to Australia, the GTO is great too), and it pisses me off to see the media and government disparaging GM for their "bad management". the same people who are browbeating GM are the same ones that survive politically from union donations and thus support the legacy costs that we are burdened with today.


----------

